
Dai: A Cryptocurrency Without Price Fluctuations - xwvvvvwx
https://makerdao.com/
======
dangom
Here's an interesting, worthwhile read on Dai:
[https://prestonbyrne.com/2017/12/10/stablecoins-are-
doomed-t...](https://prestonbyrne.com/2017/12/10/stablecoins-are-doomed-to-
fail/)

"Crypto-collateralized stablecoins are the perpetual motion machines of modern
finance."

